# Hab mir SVKP.SYS eingefangen. Bereinigung?



## Rudimeter (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mir Spyware eingefangen. Hab Norton Internet Security 2005, Spybot Search & Destroy 1.4 und Lavasoft Ad-Adware Proffesional Edition 1.06 drauf. Für alle Programme lade ich immer die neusten Updates runter. Jetzt hat Norton Antivirus ein Hacker Tool gefunden das er mit folgendem Pfad angibt Windows/System32/SVKP.SYS. Hab die Datei isoliert und wollte sie dann löschen ist aber nicht gelöscht worden. Hab sie jetzt wieder isoliert. Wie bekomme ich das Mistding wieder weg. Spybot und Ad-Adware finden die Spyware nicht. Ich hoffe jemand hat mir einen Tip wie ich das Ding wieder wegbringe ohne dass ich mein System neu aufsetzen muss. Danke Euch jetzt schon für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß Rudimeter


Scheiß Cracker wenn ihr soviel Zeit habt geht lieber was richtiges Arbeiten dann weicht die Scheiße vielleicht mal aus Eurem Oberstübchen und ich spar das viele Geld, dass ich für Virensoftware ausgeben muss.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2005)

Rudimeter am 21.10.2005 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir Spyware eingefangen. Hab Norton Internet Security 2005, Spybot Search & Destroy 1.4 und Lavasoft Ad-Adware Proffesional Edition 1.06 drauf. Für alle Programme lade ich immer die neusten Updates runter. Jetzt hat Norton Antivirus ein Hacker Tool gefunden das er mit folgendem Pfad angibt Windows/System32/SVKP.SYS. Hab die Datei isoliert und wollte sie dann löschen ist aber nicht gelöscht worden. Hab sie jetzt wieder isoliert. Wie bekomme ich das Mistding wieder weg. Spybot und Ad-Adware finden die Spyware nicht. Ich hoffe jemand hat mir einen Tip wie ich das Ding wieder wegbringe ohne dass ich mein System neu aufsetzen muss. Danke Euch jetzt schon für Eure Hilfe.
> 
> Gruß Rudimeter


mit einer bootdiskette deines vertrauens booten, im dos prompt:
c:
cd windows\system32
del svkp.sys
[ dir svkp*.* - das kannst du machen um zu schaun ob noch andere dateien vorhanden sind, falls ja, mit del <dateiname> löschen ]

jetzt wieder in windows booten, und die registry nach o.g. datei durchsuchen lassen und alles löschen was er findet.





> Scheiß Cracker wenn ihr soviel Zeit habt geht lieber was richtiges Arbeiten dann weicht die Scheiße vielleicht mal aus Eurem Oberstübchen und ich spar das viele Geld, dass ich für Virensoftware ausgeben muss.


cracker haben nichts, aber auch garnichts, damit zu tun. das solltest du dir merken.


----------



## aeghistos (21. Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht kriegt's Microsofts eigenes Antispyware Tool ja weg.

Aber die einzige Möglichkeit sicher zu sein das nichts auf der Platte zurück bleibt, wäre, sämtliche Festplatte zu formatieren.


----------



## Atropa (21. Oktober 2005)

Mal ne blöde Frage, hast du zufällig Gothic2 installiert ?  http://forum.jowood.de/showthread.php?p=1100086


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2005)

Atropa am 21.10.2005 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne blöde Frage, hast du zufällig Gothic2 installiert ?  http://forum.jowood.de/showthread.php?p=1100086


hmm, würd ich aber nicht verstehen warum man die datei, solange der prozess nicht läuft (!), nicht löschen kann. selbst wenn es eine gothic2 datei ist, müsste sie sich ohne probleme löschen lassen.


----------



## Rudimeter (21. Oktober 2005)

Atropa am 21.10.2005 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne blöde Frage, hast du zufällig Gothic2 installiert ?  http://forum.jowood.de/showthread.php?p=1100086



Nee, ich mag Gothic 2 nicht.


----------



## Rudimeter (21. Oktober 2005)

Rabowke am 21.10.2005 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Rudimeter am 21.10.2005 09:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt? Bin zwar schon einige Jahre mit dem PC vertraut aber das war mir jetzt zu hoch. Der Link "Bootdiskette" funktioniert nicht. Soll ich das Programm verwenden, dass bei Win XP Pro. zum Erstellen einer Bootdiskette dabei ist. Hab seit Win 95 keine Bootdiskette mehr gemacht. Kannst Du mir das bitte Schritt für Schritt nochmal erklären.


----------



## HanFred (21. Oktober 2005)

1. taskmanager öffnen
2. explorer.exe beenden
3. kommandozeile starten (mit dem befehl *cmd*, den du in _datei | neuer task _ eingibst)
4. die datei löschen (das geht so: *del C:\Windows/System32/SVKP.SYS*)
5. explorer.exe wieder starten (wieder über _datei | neuer task_)

so sollte das eigentlich klappen. wenn das alles ist, sonst folgst du Rabowkes anleitung. der link geht, Rabowke hat ihn editiert.


----------



## MartianBuddy (21. Oktober 2005)

aeghistos am 21.10.2005 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die einzige Möglichkeit sicher zu sein das nichts auf der Platte zurück bleibt, wäre, sämtliche Festplatte zu formatieren.


 Wenn es sich bei "SVKP.SYS" um ein "Rootkit" handeln sollte, ist das auf jeden Fall die einzige Möglichkeit das wieder sicher loszuwerden.

Das Problem bei "Rootkits": Es werden mehrere Instanzen installiert. Löscht man eine sorgen die anderen dafür, dass der Schädling umgehend wieder installiert wird.


----------



## HanFred (21. Oktober 2005)

hier noch ne info, können also verschiedene würmer sein: http://castlecops.com/o23list-852.html


----------



## Rudimeter (21. Oktober 2005)

Rabowke am 21.10.2005 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Rudimeter am 21.10.2005 09:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was muss ich da jetzt genau auswählen um die Bootdiskette zu erstellen die Du meinst?


----------



## Rudimeter (21. Oktober 2005)

Rabowke am 21.10.2005 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Rudimeter am 21.10.2005 09:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich das auch auf CD hauen von der er dann bootet?


----------



## aeghistos (21. Oktober 2005)

Anleitung für Boot-CD mit dos: http://www.biosflash.de/bios-boot-cd.htm


----------



## Rudimeter (21. Oktober 2005)

HanFred am 21.10.2005 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. taskmanager öffnen
> 2. explorer.exe beenden
> 3. kommandozeile starten (mit dem befehl *cmd*, den du in _datei | neuer task _ eingibst)
> 4. die datei löschen (das geht so: *del C:\Windows/System32/SVKP.SYS*)
> ...



Nee, geht nicht. Findet SVKP.SYS nicht.


----------



## Rudimeter (21. Oktober 2005)

aeghistos am 21.10.2005 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Anleitung für Boot-CD mit dos: http://www.biosflash.de/bios-boot-cd.htm



Die ist zum Bios flashen.


----------



## HanFred (21. Oktober 2005)

Rudimeter am 21.10.2005 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 21.10.2005 09:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dann ist sie da nicht. du hast den pfad ja so angegeben.
ist sie vielleicht in quarantäne verschoben worden und dort verblieben? k.a. wo die ist bei deinem virenscanner.
guck vielleicht noch den link an, den ich geposted habe. du kriegst infos über die möglichen würmer, die dein system infiziert haben und so könntest du detaillierte reinigungsanweisungen bekommen. denn mit der datei alleine ist es kaum getan, das haben würmer so an sich.


----------



## aeghistos (21. Oktober 2005)

Rudimeter am 21.10.2005 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> aeghistos am 21.10.2005 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lass den Teil mit dem Flashtool und dem Bios weg.

Ist sowieso egal, da man damit nur auf FAT-Partitionen zugreifen kann.


----------



## addi81 (21. Oktober 2005)

Die Datei SVKP.SYS ist wird zur Zeit über einige Warez-Releases verteilt (u. a. Nero 7.0.0.0 beta), also halt mal den Ball schön flach von wegen scheiß Cracker OK?   du kleiner Softwaredieb

Weg bekommst du es so:

- START - Ausführen
. "net stop svkp" (evtl. auch "net stop svkp.sys")
- Datei löschen
- fertig


----------



## Rudimeter (22. Oktober 2005)

addi81 am 21.10.2005 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Datei SVKP.SYS ist wird zur Zeit über einige Warez-Releases verteilt (u. a. Nero 7.0.0.0 beta), also halt mal den Ball schön flach von wegen scheiß Cracker OK?   du kleiner Softwaredieb
> 
> Weg bekommst du es so:
> 
> ...



Habe vor ein paar Tagen eine Reportage von einem Koreanischen Hacker gesehen der den Unterschied zwischen Hacker und Cracker folgendermaßen beschrieb: Ein Hacker geht nur bis zu einer bestimmten Grenze z. B. würde ein Hacker nie ein Programm schreiben und damit einen PC übernehmen. Er würde also nie etwas tun was anderen schadet. Also es waren nicht die Hacker, wie wir aus Hollywood Filmen gelernt haben, die die großen Netzwerke cracken und so z. B. große Summe auf andere Konten umschichten sondern Cracker also wird nicht "gehackt" sondern "gecrackt".
  Und Koreaner müssen es ja eigentlich besser wissen, da es bei denen ja wie ein Volkssport ist.


----------



## Freddy-WoG (22. Oktober 2005)

Rudimeter am 21.10.2005 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir Spyware eingefangen. Hab Norton Internet Security 2005, Spybot Search & Destroy 1.4 und Lavasoft Ad-Adware Proffesional Edition 1.06 drauf. Für alle Programme lade ich immer die neusten Updates runter. Jetzt hat Norton Antivirus ein Hacker Tool gefunden das er mit folgendem Pfad angibt Windows/System32/SVKP.SYS. Hab die Datei isoliert und wollte sie dann löschen ist aber nicht gelöscht worden. Hab sie jetzt wieder isoliert. Wie bekomme ich das Mistding wieder weg. Spybot und Ad-Adware finden die Spyware nicht. Ich hoffe jemand hat mir einen Tip wie ich das Ding wieder wegbringe ohne dass ich mein System neu aufsetzen muss. Danke Euch jetzt schon für Eure Hilfe.
> 
> Gruß Rudimeter


News bei World of Gothic von vorgestern (http://www.worldofgothic.de/index.php?go=showcomment&news_id=538&_sid=):

*Fehlalarm von Norton Internet Security beim Start von Gothic 2 - DNdR*

_Die aktuelle Version von Norton Internet Security meldet beim Start des Spiels, dass die Datei C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\SVKP.SYS ein Trojanisches Pferd namens 'hacktool.rootkit' sei.

Dies ist ein Fehlalarm! Diese Datei gehört zum Kopierschutz des AddOns 'Die Nacht des Raben'und darf nicht gelöscht werden. Fehlt diese Datei bricht der Start des Spiels mit der Meldung 'Error: loader couldn't initialize service!' ab.

Bis dieses Problem gelöst wird, sollte Norton vor dem Start des Spiels deaktiviert werden.

Wenn die SVKP.SYS schon gelöscht wurde, hilft ein Blick in die unten erwähnte Problemlösung. _





			
				Rudimeter schrieb:
			
		

> Scheiß Cracker wenn ihr soviel Zeit habt geht lieber was richtiges Arbeiten dann weicht die Scheiße vielleicht mal aus Eurem Oberstübchen und ich spar das viele Geld, dass ich für Virensoftware ausgeben muss.


Verlang Dein Geld zurück.   

Die SVKP.SYS dient zu Verschlüsselung des Kopierschutzes und wird auch gern von Trojaner-Programmierern verwendet. Da hat es sich jemand bei der Erstellung der Virendefinition zu leicht gemacht.


----------



## addi81 (23. Oktober 2005)

Rudimeter am 22.10.2005 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe vor ein paar Tagen eine Reportage von einem Koreanischen Hacker gesehen der den Unterschied zwischen Hacker und Cracker folgendermaßen beschrieb: Ein Hacker geht nur bis zu einer bestimmten Grenze z. B. würde ein Hacker nie ein Programm schreiben und damit einen PC übernehmen. Er würde also nie etwas tun was anderen schadet. Also es waren nicht die Hacker, wie wir aus Hollywood Filmen gelernt haben, die die großen Netzwerke cracken und so z. B. große Summe auf andere Konten umschichten sondern Cracker also wird nicht "gehackt" sondern "gecrackt".
> Und Koreaner müssen es ja eigentlich besser wissen, da es bei denen ja wie ein Volkssport ist.



Die Begriffe Hacker und Cracker bezeichnen 2 völlig verschiedene Arten von Computerfreaks:
- Hacker befassen sich idr. mit Informationsbeschaffung, gleich woher und was dafür getan werden muss
- Cracker interressieren sich vorrangig für Programmaufbauten, Coderoutinen und vor allem KS-Methoden, der Drang nach Informationsbeschaffung dient lediglich dazu neue "Opfer" (also möglichst aktuell Programme mit möglichst aktuellen KS-Methoden) zu beschaffen, Cracker infiltrieren keine Privat-User da diese idr. keine aktuellen und begehrten Programme besitzen (diese erhalten sie wenn überhaupt erst [wenn auch über umwege] von crackern)...

Ansonsten mach dich mal im Web schlau da findest du genug Nachschlagewerke die sich mit der differenzierung der versch. Bezeichnungen (Coder, Cracker, Courier, Hacker, Phreaker, Phoner [ausgestorben!?], Viricoder, usw.) befassen...


----------

